# Best Mini V Brakes?



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm looking into mini V brakes for a custom build that wants room for 32mm+ tires. One of my concerns is that the new Shimano 11spd brake levers have more cable pull and actually feel pretty good with mountain V brakes. Are they too firm feeling/lacking power with mini Vs?
So what are the favorite mini Vs now? I want allen or screwdriver spring tension adjustment and good quality springs that don't come out of balance in two days.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Okay, I've found Tektro and TRP brakes with 80, 85, and 90mm arms. What length would you want to pair with 6800 levers?


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Check out http://www.gravelbike.com/?p=3298.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

Lelandjt said:


> Okay, I've found Tektro and TRP brakes with 80, 85, and 90mm arms. What length would you want to pair with 6800 levers?


If you're set on mini-Vs, go with the 90mm arms. Consider Paul's Mini Moto V-brakes for your custom. Of course you could just go with standard V-brakes; my Avid Magnesiums and 5700 STIs work nicely with each other.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

I used the *TRP 8.4 mini-V* brakes (the correct size for my Campagnolo shifters) for my gravel bike project. *They don't work well at all with wide rims.* The arms are supposed to be approximately vertical/parallel, but with wide 25mm rims, they are slanted outward, much wider at the top. 

I ended up using some brass washers (instead of the much wider stock cone washers)to make a custom fit on the front to allow the brake pad housings to get closer to the brake arms. The arms are now much closer to vertical. But it was annoying to get it all working.

The brakes are very easy to center adjust. And it takes very little finger effort to brake. But the brake feel is a lot spongier than road dual pivot brakes. And the pads have to be set quite close to the rims, considerably closer than dual pivot brakes.

There's enough room for 40c tires, or 35c with fenders. 40c could be used with bigger fenders, but would need a slot cut near the brake noodle.

Mini V brakes are supposed to be less prone to chatter and squealing than cantilevers. I'm keeping them, now that I'm more used to riding with them. If I started from scratch, I don't know if I'd just go with cantilevers instead.

~~~~~~~~~
*Mini V arm length*

If you get mini-V brakes with too-long arms, there won't be quite enough brake pad travel without bottoming out the brake levers against the bar. You'll have to set the pads extremely close to the rims.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

mfdemicco said:


> Check out Tech Tip: V-Brake Arm Lengths | GRAVELBIKE.


Great resource, thanks!


----------

